# JMRI Question



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Eventually I'm going to run JMRI. What I want to know is can I run trains automatically? That is, can I write a program to tell engine A to accelerate from a stop, run for 5 minutes, and then come to a stop automatically with JMRI? Or, can you record scripts of your manual commands in any way?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i imagine this can be done, while it is not out of the box option JMRI has facility for custom scripts. you will need to dig deep into it. and then if for some reason it does work there is software like Autohotkey, you can create your throttle driving script there


----------

